# Looking For A Good Looking Hybrid Locally



## Silverbear (24/4/14)

Hi All

Anyone know of any quality Hybrid Mech Mods available locally. Would love to get my hands on a Hybrid


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/4/14)

@Wayne , what would you consider a hybrid /clone - magneto ?? nemesis ?? chi u ??


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

Before the pro's start posting, I'll just shamelessly add a noob question here. What is a hybrid mech???


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/4/14)

Something like this.







Thats the aqua rta and origen mod in 18350 hybrid mode. The tank screws onto the tube of the mod without the mods top cap and tanks 510 connector.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silverbear (24/4/14)

A Hybrid Mech for me is a mech with a RBA mounted that looks like one unit (it was made to fit together), a proper hybrid does not use a 510 or ego connection, the base of the RBA is the top cap of the mech.

Example



??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

Oh ok, got it! Didn't even know something like that existed. Granted I only really figured out how a mech works yesterday so no big surprise

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (24/4/14)

i wants the top one please


----------



## johan (24/4/14)

The top one in the picture @Wayne posted I believe is an original "Caravela" hybrid, the second one, I don't know the brand "buffalo"


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

Quick Google search gives this

* From The Creator Of The Chi_You Mod




The Buffalo Mod & Neucleus Dripper by Mojo (South Korea)*

No idea if that means anything to the pro's though, all I know is it's purrdy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (24/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Quick Google search gives this
> 
> * From The Creator Of The Chi_You Mod
> 
> ...



That does look exceptionally good. 
Hope nobody stocks them soon...

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/4/14)

Best local hybrid I would say is the Nemesis and 3D dripper available here and here

Other option would be the Chi You and AIOS from Fasttech


----------



## Alex (24/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> That does look exceptionally good.
> Hope nobody stocks them soon...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk





Die Kriek said:


> Quick Google search gives this
> 
> * From The Creator Of The Chi_You Mod
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

